

How to gracefully handle cache expiration - alekseyk
http://alekseykorzun.com/post/49520668105/how-to-gracefully-handle-cache-expiration

======
alekseyk
Hey guys, this is probably the biggest technical blog post I wrote and I'm
looking for some tips/feedback on how to improve my writing skills.

I'm also aware there are other ways to approach this problem, this post is
aimed to people who are not very advanced when it comes to caching dynamic
data.

Thanks!

~~~
magic_haze
The writing is easy to understand, but is there any reason why you're just not
using memcache's add method? For the price of a network call, you'll
automatically get the LRU cache logic and a more deterministic behavior.

~~~
alekseyk
Thanks!

For which operation are you suggesting to use add() method? As far as I can
see (and I just walked in so I might be overlooking something) you want to set
data (overwrite) if it exist.

Add() will fail if key already exist (which should be the case under full
load) and you will end up using set() anyways.

